# Which mucus do I record?



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Charting question! Almost every time I internally check my CM (breastfeeding, no period yet) I get a small glob of whitish CM that stretches maybe an inch or less. If I wipe it off I don't usually get a second glob, even if I swirl around and bear down to try to find some. Should I be recording based on that one glob or what I find afterward? I'm not even sure what to classify it as since there is so little of it. Creamy maybe? Like today, I had one glob about the size of a popcorn kernel of the creamy and then nothing.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I personally, would ignore it. But when TTA, I abstain until phase 3. If you're checking to see if you are in phase 1 or phase 2, it might be more important, because technically, any mucus would put you from phase 1 to phase 2.

Since you say you're nursing and haven't gotten your period, I personally would still ignore it. Usually when I start getting my fertility back after nursing, the mucus patches leading up to my finally ovulating are much more obvious.

I don't check internally while nursing. I just go off of feel for awhile. (If I feel wet, or notice CM on my undies). Then I start more actively monitoring my fertility.


----------



## vivica2 (Mar 19, 2010)

If you are ttc they say tt always record the most fertile sign. IE: pos opk then neg later that day.. You chart it as positive for that day. If you have ewcm then later it turns to creamy... You mark ew.

If you have white cm that stretches a little I'd call it creamy, if its clear and stretches it's eggwhite.
Make sure that what you are seeing isn't leftover from bd. Cuz that is clear/ white and strechy.


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

*dejagerw* - What are the phases?


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WifeofAnt*
> 
> *dejagerw* - What are the phases?


Phase 1 is the infertile pre ovulation phase, Phase 2 is the fertile phase (which includes the fertile time up to ovulation and just after), Phase 3 is the infertile phase that occurs after the fertile phase but before your period. Sorry if I confused you... it's NFP lingo


----------



## WifeofAnt (May 2, 2010)

Ah, I always just used 'follicular phase', 'luteal phase', and... well I don't know of an official name for the fertile period besides maybe just the fertile phase. I thought you meant something more like KellyMom's Transition to Full Fertility.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Like Vivica said, record the most fertile CF you see each day. And as dejagerw said I wouldn't bother to check internally, but I would mark it down on chart and see what comes of it. If it dries up for more than 4 days then you're back to infertile. If it goes on for more than 14 days then that is your BIP and you can consider yourself infertile as well. Keep an eye out for changes as your fertility returns.


----------

